# About messaging other computers on LAN



## HellGuardian (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi guys,

I wanted to ask that in my college, they have implemented something like virtual private network for the lan, in which only the computers connected to a single hub can be seen in network places, for example only two hostels which are connected. rest can be accessed from that hostel through ip address. earlier, we had full access. now how do we send lan messages to one-another. we used to use skype or lantalk xp, but our net connection's limited, so skype's out of question. some otehrs that i used dont showor allow to chat with students of other hostels which do not shre the common hub. so is there any software that would allow us to send messages to each other?


----------



## digen (Apr 29, 2005)

The first impression that I get after I read your post  was the network has been segmented.Subnetting may also be the case.
Can you provide a few more details with regard to IP addressing structure,topology?


----------



## lubu (Apr 29, 2005)

Use *NET SEND {name | * | /DOMAIN[:name] | /USERS} *
It Sends messages to other users, computers, or messaging names on the network. The Messenger service must be running to receive messages.

You can send a message only to an name that is active on the network. If the message is sent to a username, that user must be logged on and running the Messenger service to receive the message.

name:  Is the username, computername, or messaging name to send the message to. If the name is a computername that contains blank characters, enclose the alias in quotation marks (" "). 

* Sends the message to all the names in your group. 

/DOMAIN[:name]  Sends the message to all the names in the workstation domain. If name is specified, the message is sent to all the names in the specified domain or workgroup. 

/USERS Sends the message to all users connected to the server. 
message Is text to be sent as a message.


----------



## HellGuardian (Apr 29, 2005)

*About ip structure*

We have beeen give custom ips to be entered manually in tcp-ip settings. each hub that is common has the third number same, for example two hostels have xxx.xx.8.xx, then each computer in that hostel has 8 as third. others have 12, 16 and so on. the subnet mask, dns and rest r same for everyone.

we have used net send but its bogus in comparison to lantalk.


----------



## suhasingale (May 7, 2005)

The best way is use NetMeetingÂ® in windows.
Get the ip of the PC u want to connect and just make a call on his IP. Netmeet should be running at both machines at same time. similary u can make a call for n number of machines on ur network and all can chat, Send files, Recieve Files, and many more.
Netmeet is really Gr8, U can send a Single files to n number of users connected at the same time.
How to install Netmeeting.
Just type "conf" in run to start the Netmeeting Setup Wizard.


----------



## suhasingale (May 17, 2005)

There is a software called network chat, search it on google, vgood soft for chatting using netwrk


----------



## sujeet2555 (May 17, 2005)

yaa   use netsend simple


----------



## HellGuardian (May 26, 2005)

*Finally i got it, thanks all*

Hi!

Finally, something good, that netmeeting u suggested is really really good. we used it and it rox.

and that network chat is crap. i tried it.

tnx


----------



## expertno.1 (May 26, 2005)

suhasingale

NetMeetingÂ® in windows.

is the best use


but also use 

multicomm

it wil satify u


----------



## HellGuardian (Jun 12, 2005)

*problem*

i've just found a problem with netmeeting. while using netmeeting, direct3d is disabled, and hardware acceleration is also disabled. i checked this by running dxdiag while netmeeting was running. it told that directx hardware acc. is disabled as netmeeting is running. so how to overcome this? any way?


----------

